# warriors of chaos with daemons



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

hey i recently started a small undivided woc army and plan on adding to it and with it being undivided can it take all the lesser daemons and only 1 greater or do you have 2 focus on 1 type alone?

Thanks in advance :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't played in a while, but I *think* that as long as your general is undivided, you can take whatever other Marks you want. Any hero or lord choice needs to have another unit (special, core, or rare) with the same mark. So you can have bloodletters (core) by themselves; but not a bloodthirster (Lord) unless there are other knornate daemons.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

As of the latest army book you can no longer mix Daemons with any mortal chaos army.

Daemons are a seperate army with their own book.

As for marks it dosen't mater what mark your general as you can have units with any mark you like in your army.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Oops, I thought you meant a Daemon army with marks. Yeah, you can no longer combine any of the chaos armies together.

...stupid GW unish:


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> .....Yeah, you can no longer combine any of the chaos armies together.
> 
> ...stupid GW unish:


I couldn't agree more:ireful2:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not only can you combine marks in armies but you can do crazy shit like give a Tzeentch sorcerer the Collar of Khorne and the Glaive of Putrefaction.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

What the Hell? First they devastate my 9k army, then they change the mark and item rules?!? How messed has this codex become? It used to be the best!


----------



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

its pretty stupid really whats the point in having both the chaos servant separate when together they look amazing and would devastate the warhammer world? isn't that what the gods want?!?!?
:angry:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Totally! I'm stuck with a bunch of useless models. Chaos used to be *the* way to win. There was fodder, elites, magic, cc, they were unbeatable! I was rotten at Fantasy; but I still won half my games... and now it's gone... Oh well, guess I'll go back to my 40k where I still have a chance!:victory:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Daemons are still regarded as on of the best armies as a stand alone.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Daemons are still regarded as on of the best armies as a stand alone.


Not only that, but the Warriors of Chaos are very hard hitting and a well-rounded army (though not as strong as Demons of Chaos).

Beasts of Chaos, on the other hand, should have just been wiped and assimilated into Warriors of Chaos, or they should have had their Army Book updated like the rest of the armies, instead of being skipped. They need a helping hand, of sorts, though they are still fun to play and can be pretty nasty in their own right.


----------

